# diy hybrid



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Sur youu cann. Doon alll teh tim. Guess the search function is not working again. Oh well.


----------



## donnie.huskey (Oct 14, 2010)

let me be more specific a portable gas 10,000 watt generator? thank you


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

sure

if you want to go 35mph


----------



## donnie.huskey (Oct 14, 2010)

im taking about using the gas generator to charge the battery's and battery's to run the moto rmabee i need more battey's than six not sure i was hopeing to get some construcktive help on my project i have a geo metro convertable i have just aquired a portable gas generator i was thinking it would be cheaper to operate and more effiecent than a gas only engine


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

How about this, rather than the back and forth, why don't you take a few minutes and actually explain EXACTLY what you intend to do....


----------



## donnie.huskey (Oct 14, 2010)

ok i have a geo metro lsi convertable and i have a gentron pro2 10,000 watt portable gas generator i want to take the geo metro convetable's 3 cyclinder engine out of car and do away with it and aquire some kind of electric motor i was thinking of something like the warp 9 because it is dezigned for ev's. hook it to my transmission get lead acid battery's like one in car already not sure how many i will need and hook up generator in car to charge battery's to give it longer range i want the car to go maximum speed of 70 mph for hwy speeds and with the and hopefully with the 10,000 watt generator the reason i want to do this is in my warped little head i was thinking that instead of having a wastefule gas engine with how mush gas is wasted in acceleration and so on that the more constant energy prodused of a generator would greatly increase gas milage or thats what i was thinking so basicly i want to convert my car to electric and add the generator to exstended my range


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

So you want a series hybrid. Meaning Generator connected to batteries connected to motor.

10,000W on that generator is peak, not sustained. Its 7200W rated.

The only way to get 7200W out of one connection is to use a 230V 30A Twistlock L14-30R. 

Now, you'd need a 7200W charger to connect to the generator (spendy), and make sure that the charger will work with the generator. Generators sometimes do not give out the ideal sinusoidal AC waveform that a charger wants. You risk frying the charger if you do not verify this first.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

frodus said:


> So you want a series hybrid. Meaning Generator connected to batteries connected to motor.
> 
> 10,000W on that generator is peak, not sustained. Its 7200W rated.
> 
> ...


To add to this, make sure the controller will run off of the "dirty" power that will end up at it's input. Some expect nice clean (ripple/noise free)battery power.

Also compare how fuel efficient the generator is when you consider the energy conversion from mechanical to electrical, through the charger/controller and back to mechanical in the motor. I have a feeling that it would be tough to match the stock 3 cyl. Especially when you are carrying a few lbs of batteries.

(where are you going to put a 10kw generator in a metro convertible?? after you get a warp9/batteries/controller/wiring etc in there)


----------

